# 10k cmc



## dj_pigs (Jul 18, 2008)

hi, guys what do you think these are worth 1 is size 6 the other 7 ? thanks


----------



## NuggetHuntingFool (Jul 18, 2008)

Is that an opal or a pearl??


----------



## dj_pigs (Jul 18, 2008)

It is pearl, sorry i don't know the weight.


----------



## Noxx (Jul 18, 2008)

Without the gold weight, it's very hard to tell how much it worth exactly...


----------



## dj_pigs (Jul 18, 2008)

hi, ok i don't need exact worth, ok lets do it this way, is it worth more or less than $40.


----------



## NuggetHuntingFool (Jul 18, 2008)

The ring with the perl is probably worth more than $40 by itself...

Just a guess.


----------



## dj_pigs (Jul 18, 2008)

ok i'll be back with the weight, it will be a while, thanks


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 19, 2008)

A powder scale isn't expensive, and weighs in grains, which is the way precious metals should be weighed. 480 grains = 1 troy ounce. 24 grains = 1 dwt. 

15.432 grains = 1 gram ( a system I detest for working with precious metals). 

31.10348 grams = 1 troy ounce. 

I like dwts and grains. 

Harold


----------



## Oz (Jul 19, 2008)

Funny to hear you say that Harold. I have 2 electronic scales that I use for buying gold. I have for some time thought that if I get serious enough about refining I would need to break out my old powder scale from reloading that goes to 1/100th a grain. I think it cost me $30.00 about 20 years ago. Yea, the dollar isn't what it used to be.


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 19, 2008)

For the record, I used a powder scale to dispense gold. One of the old beam types, not even an electronic model. I knew it weighed about a 1½ grains heavy, but I enjoyed knowing that when I packaged customer's gold that I was never short. Customers were always impressed that they got a return slighly greater than the report. 

You can give almost anyone a gift, but try shorting them the least amount and you're likely to hear from them. 

If I was still dealing in gold, I'd have long ago lost my cool. I tolerate metric talk, but don't approve. 

It's not that I'm not familiar with the systems------I can convert from one to the other at will, and carry all the information in my head---even though it's been more than 12 years since I last had to deal with any of them. 

There's something to be said about tradition------at least for me. 

Can't say as though I disagree that the dollar isn't what it used to be. I can remember all too well that a new Cadillac Coupe De Ville cost right at $6,000 in 1959. That's back when the dollar was still worth maybe 56¢. :wink: 

Funny thing-----an ounce of gold still weighs 480 grains, but it now takes over $900 of our useless dollars to buy what used to be available for $35. :x 

None of this is good news for those of us that live on a fixed income. 

Harold


----------



## Oz (Jul 19, 2008)

Harold,

Mine was a triple beam Hornady if I remember right. It should be out at the farm in an old ammo crate from my reloading days. It has a fine threaded nut for calibration and a nice pan for the powder built into it. 
The US Dollar is a sad story indeed. I am only 45 but as a kid I would earn a dime for gathering a bushel basket of stones from the garden and was happy about it. At the time a dime would buy me my choice of full size candy bar or a handfull of penny candy at the drugstore. 
I recently read a unique point of view that illustrates just how sad this is called “Just how much is the US worth?”

At the recent price of $140 a barrel, it turns out to be a mere 400 billion barrels, or just about the combined reserves of Iran and Saudi Arabia.

By Scott Burns 
Most of us view the world through dollar glasses. It's perfectly reasonable. Dollars, after all, are the currency we use in daily life. And those lenses, until recently, were distinctly rosy. 
When we asked, "How much is that in dollars?," we usually liked the answer.
But it may be time to ask another question: "How much is that in barrels of oil?" 
Trust me, others are doing exactly that.
That's when the world starts to look very different. It also looks more than a little scary to the U.S. Today, the net worth of the entire country is equivalent to a mere 400 billion barrels of oil. That's a smidgeon less than the proven reserves of two Middle Eastern countries: Saudi Arabia (264 billion barrels) and Iran (139 billion barrels).
At more than 40 times its 1970 price, oil has outstripped the value created by a full working generation of Americans in a period of dramatic technological change and innovation. During the same time, the value of American business shares, as measured by the S&P 500 Index, has risen only about 15 times above its 1970 level. 
I find that hard to believe. After all, in 1970 the Internet was only an arcane toy for academics. Computer memory was desperately expensive. Intel had just been formed and was introducing the first dynamic random access memory chip. Bill Gates had yet to enter (or drop out of) Harvard and was five years from founding Microsoft. Steve Jobs was years away from creating the Apple II and was decades from launching the iPhone. AT&T was still a single national company, owning all of the regional Bell companies. 
No one was yet thinking the U.S. post office was a quaint institution, soon to be treasured for its many buildings that could be converted to trendy condos. Phone calls were expensive. Sears, Roebuck was an important retail stock, not a real-estate play by a hedge fund manager. All surgery was invasive. And it was still believed that stomach ulcers were caused by stress. Google founders Larry Page and Sergey Brin had not yet been conceived, let alone applied to Stanford, where they would create Google.

All of that dynamism and creativity pale against the price of oil. Looking as far back as 1970, America has never been worth less in barrels of oil.
I learned this by measuring the net worth of all U.S. households and nonprofit organizations in barrels of oil. Every three months the Federal Reserve estimates the value of our collective tangible assets, financial assets and liabilities to arrive at our net worth. It's the whole enchilada -- all our cars, our houses, our durable "stuff," bank deposits, stocks, bonds and mutual funds. Everything. Then it subtracts all our mortgages, consumer credit and other debt to arrive at our net worth. At the end of March, for instance, our collective net worth as a nation was $56 trillion, the second straight quarter it had dropped. Divide $56 trillion by the recent $140-a-barrel price of oil and you get 400 billion barrels of oil as the value of America, a fraction of our national value in 1998, 1995 or even 1990. 
Either oil is too expensive or America is too cheap.

The value of the U.S., in barrels:

Year	Household net worth* Price of oil	Barrels to buy America
1970	$3.4 trillion	$3.18	1.1 trillion
1975	$5.1 trillion	$7.67	670.3 billion
1980	$9.5 trillion	$21.59	438.6 billion
1985	$14.2 trillion	$24.09	589.7 billion
1990	$20.3 trillion	$20.03	1.1 trillion
1995	$27.7 trillion	$14.62	1.9 trillion
1998	$37.4 trillion	$11.18	3.3 trillion
2004	$48.1 trillion	$42.00	1.1 trillion
2007	$57.7 trillion	$120.00	481 billion
2008	$56 trillion**	$140.00	400 billion
*Includes nonprofits. **Through March. Sources: Federal Reserve, Bloomberg.


----------



## Lino1406 (Jul 24, 2008)

weights about 2g.


----------



## dj_pigs (Jul 24, 2008)

the one with the pearl is 2g, the cmc one is 3g, both are 5g, scale weighs in grams only. what does cmc mean, (plated). Thanks David.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 25, 2008)

Probably, CMC is the manufacturer. However, you should file a notch and test it with nitric or 10K testing acid.

Harold,

I can count on one hand the number of times I have used dwts or grains in 40 years. I guess it depends on what industry one worked with. I usually worked for or dealt with big refiners and most all of them only used troy ounces. The standard expression of value was in troy ounces of a PM per avoirdupois pound. A small minority occasionally used grams. None that I saw ever used dwts or grains. The only people I knew that used dwts or grains were jewelry manufacturers. Since that's who you usually worked with, I can understand your preferences.

I've always heard that an oz of gold should buy a decent new suit. It often seems to work out that way.

In the 19th century, gold was often called "portable land." You could sell your land in one place, put the gold in your pocket, move to a different locale, take the gold out of your pocket, and buy new land.


----------



## barrysaygo (Jul 14, 2013)

i got one that says the same thing <10k cmc> it looks like a ladies engagment ring to me i found it while metal detecting it has a pink stone in it i dont know what the stone is but it dosnt look fake


----------



## barrysaygo (Jul 14, 2013)

pic of the front


----------



## Geo (Jul 15, 2013)

looks like amethyst to me but could be purple sapphire, purple topaz, spinel, or even garnet. there are a lot of purple stones and most are semi-precious but not worth much.
the cmc part of the hallmark is the company name that made the ring.


----------



## rickbb (Jul 15, 2013)

A good place to check jewelry prices is eBay, not what is being asked, but what is being bid and sold for.

Many times, (most of the time), it will sell for way more than just the gold/silver scrap value.

Browse through similar listings to what you have, you'll be surprised at what people pay for them.

You should only scrap what is beat up, damaged or otherwise un-sellable as jewelry.


----------

